# Australia Betta People- Betta Auction



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi! I saw this posted on my facebook news page today, and thought I should pass it on because it sounds kinda great!

"Exciting News: Post Show Auction starting Friday Night at Aussie Aquarium Auctions!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/254487271381271/
A series of short auctions will be run to make some of the stunning show grade fish seen at the October Flare-Fest available to YOU..."


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW! The Bettas on there,especially the Plakats,are amazing!


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

I couldn't register because I live in the States  But I saw some of the pictures through the fb page I saw the ad on, and it really made me jealous I couldn't just join to look! Sounded pretty amazing, glad you got to see it.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, You can watch a bunch of the 'Show Fish' that were auctioned here via Fishchick's youtube. 

oooh I especially like #78,#70 & #85.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65/videos


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Ooh, thanks!

Oh wow, I love 78. I really love orange bettas, and I'm not sure I've seen an orange hmpk before. Really amazing fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the pastel dragon VT pair. I was tempted to buy them, but I have to save my money for wilds. 

Jodi-Lea has done a lot to facilitate the import of some really nice bettas into this country. 

If I was a serious breeder, I would be buying up some breeding stock now because in March 2015 it may be near impossible to import bettas individually through something like AB into this country.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> If I was a serious breeder, I would be buying up some breeding stock now because in March 2015 it may be near impossible to import bettas individually through something like AB into this country.


:shock::shock: no no no no:shock:. I left NZ which is impossible to import fish in and almost as soon as I get to oz and start getting back into bettas theyre gonna pull a kiwi and do the same thing... I just cant escape it lol. 
Time to start learning the art of smuggling

But anyway the fish in those auctions are stunning, Ive seen them first hand and they are even more beautiful in real life if thats even possible


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes it is very sad and I worry for the future of the hobby here in Australia. 

This is what I am talking about. I have been surprised by how little talk it generated amongst even casual betta/cichlid/livebearer hobbyists. 

http://www.agriculture.gov.au/ba/ir...shwater-ornamental-finfish-approved-countries


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

That sucks, so the overseas breeders/sellers need to get a license to prove their stock is clean. Theyre just not going to bother with Australia and sell their fish to other countries instead since its too much hassle to play by oz rules. 
Yeah weird that theres not a bigger uproar, especially since those are 3 pretty big groups in the hobby.

At least theres still a lot of good stock in the country to start some quality lines, that will have to be the only way to keep the quality up I suppose.

Guess Im going to have to start aquabid hunting sooner than I had thought


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, I have been trying to get as many of the wild betta species as I can before then. 

Unfortunately, importing here is so cost prohibitive. It costs more in import fees than the purchase price of my fish most of the time and then when they keel over before arriving you have to wait a month or two before the next shipment. 

I love Australia, but it is definitely not a great place to live if you want to keep any unusual fish.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.agriculture.gov.au/ba/ira...oved-countries

What is wrong with that? Any legitimate overseas seller shouldn't have a problem with proving their fish are safe,and if they did they wouldn't be worth trusting anyway.

It is good that Australia has strict quarantine rules.It might seem harsh to some,but not everyone is responsible and can be trusted to do the right thing unfortunately,so there has to be rules to protect our own country and keep it safe from outside threats.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Your link isn't working, but this new legislation is based around the potential for a particular disease to get into the country. It involves batch testing of imported stock, and I haven't seen a list pertaining to any countries or sellers listed as being megalocytivirus free. At the moment, I think 'approved countries' just means any country we are currently permitted to import from (Thailand, US, Germany etc.). 

I can't see how anyone but wholesalers or larger retailers would be able to take the hit of having stock batch tested (killed) every shipment. The way they have worded it, I imagine it's going to put an end to individual imports of bettas. 

They tried to get similar laws through a while back because of the iridovirus but that got quashed as there seemed to be more of an outrage.

I do agree that proper quarantine regulations are a must, but we already have a longer period of quarantine than overseas countries, and even with these laws idiots are still going to be releasing aquatic fish into our river systems. All it takes is for some other disease to be discovered in another popular species of fish, and I could see stricter and stricter laws coming into play. I believe you already can't own anything but natives in NT and then it is exceedingly difficult to get fish in WA/Tasmania. 

It's just sad that the future looks difficult for at least my side of the hobby (wild bettas).


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

There are so many gorgeous fish to look at that are for sale in Jodi's videos!

I really love this Armageddon copper female-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZmYsUceMXA&list=UUADDH5lFQ70pTR9DB0b90Sg

And this black HMPK is stunning as well-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AF7tTvHg8U&list=UUADDH5lFQ70pTR9DB0b90Sg


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbAT91IDne4&index=5&list=UUADDH5lFQ70pTR9DB0b90Sg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do8YOc-7WXI&index=37&list=UUADDH5lFQ70pTR9DB0b90Sg

I liked these two, but I am a sucker for marbles. Unfortunately, they always ended up changing colour on me to something I didn't like, such as blue with red wash.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

I really liked that koi as well. I love it when the koi pattern has a deep, almost red, orange.

I'm a sucker for an orange betta. This pair is lovely-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk46jGyg3Vc&list=UUADDH5lFQ70pTR9DB0b90Sg


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Your link isn't working


ooops,I must not have done the copy/paste thing right,but it was just the link you had about the article.

I too agree that it is a real shame,it is unfortunately like everything it seems where the people who are responsible & do the right thing have to suffer harsher rules etc because of the idiots who don't do the right thing. :|



LittleBettaFish said:


> and even with these laws idiots are still going to be releasing aquatic fish into our river systems.


That is unfortunately true.Someone it seems has released Bettas in dams up in NT,as large numbers were disovered early this year. :shock:- 

http://www.fishingworld.com.au/news/territorians-on-alert-for-feral-fish

http://abovecapricorn.blogspot.com.au/2014/03/siamese-fighting-fish-established-in.html


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Rosalinds said:


> There are so many gorgeous fish to look at that are for sale in Jodi's videos!



Agreed! Her page is always fun to look at.



Rosalinds said:


> I really liked that koi as well.


I usually find the Koi's to be kind of creepy looking,but that boy # 74 is very cute,his pattern looks great.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I saw that a while back on an ANGFA FB page. It's quite sad. I love bettas but the best thing for those fish is to be 100% culled and removed from that location. 

Trouble is people don't realise the ramifications of releasing fish into our waterways - either that or they don't care. I see a lot of people thinking it's okay to release aquarium bred/raised natives back into rivers/dams because they are native. They don't understand that you are also risking introducing potentially dangerous pathogens into those environments that the wild fish have no immunity to. 

I still can't believe it was thought releasing gambusia into our waterways was a great idea. I think they've decimated the native populations of so many fish.


----------

